# 160Lt 'Going to scape?' - Project



## rmg (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello,
I here to present my new project. It's not finished, I'm thinking about this new step of my aquarium. 
It's my first aquascape. In my aquariums I don't really a lot of plants.. this a new 'life'.

Setup:

80x50x40









The aquarium have one pair of Koi Angels

Hardscape:
25Kg of stones... I've order the 25Kg.. but the man haven't told me if its Ryuoh stone our Seiryu stone... but I think it is Ryuoh stone

Ilumination:
Probably DIY... 4x24w. It's a good choice, because the level of water I will have at the end of my scape will be +/- 30cm

Substract:
I really don't know yet... im doing a research

CO2 will be DIY.

Plants.... hum... many to choose... I really want 'cuba' our a type of 'Eleocharis'...

Fish... not important... at the beggining...


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You're gonna love the plants. It's amazing how it's a botanical garden- in your house! - under water! So neat!


----------



## rmg (Dec 5, 2008)

starrystarstarr said:


> looking forward to seeing the progress





Tex Gal said:


> You're gonna love the plants. It's amazing how it's a botanical garden- in your house! - under water! So neat!


Thank you.

Probably I'm going to use 30lt of substract. 18Lts ADA Africana, 6Lts Natural Aquario Bottom and 6Lts Sand.

First substract: Natural Aquario Bottom
Second: Sand
Thrid: ADA Africana.


----------



## rmg (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm probably going to use 2 pets of 2litres to do CO2.
+- 30 lts of substract.
Im thinking about rare plants to do my layout, Iid liked very very much to have some eiros.. Beatifful plants.


----------



## rmg (Dec 5, 2008)

Update:
Monday the stones will be in my hands. 
I'm going to try to have some dry fertilizeres.
I'm going to try to find some rare plants... people someone send to Portugal (Europe) I want some rare plants that I can't find here.


----------



## rmg (Dec 5, 2008)

The rock has finally arrived. They are beautiful. 
Later updated with a photo or other of them.


----------

